
How come Apple has great build quality products while other brands don’t? - migelangelo
http://eve.community/t/how-come-apple-has-great-build-quality-products-while-other-brands-dont-manufacturing-techniques-and-their-effect-on-build-quality/
======
enjikaka
They don't.

